# Molly behavior



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Recently I got rid of most of my guppies( 2/3 of them) and got 2 lyre tail creamsicle mollies (m&f). I was curious about the mating behavior. The male seems to be "nipping" at the other mollies (balloon, black and lyre tail) some times I see the female lyre tail do this to him. Today I saw him doing this behavior with my silver balloon molly (and she was doing this back, which is funny because she has NEVER show any signs of mating or even socializing in the tank). The issue is my silver balloon Molly seems to have red marks on one side of her body from this behavior. I put salt in the tank to help prevent infection. Any suggestions on if this is playing, bullying, or mating behavior?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully there aren't any snails in our tank, your list doesn't show any but just in case. you have to be careful when adding salt to a tank with snails. 
just in case you didn't know.


----------

